# Strange Question



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are cuttlefish safe for dogs to eat?

I was cleaning my land snails out, and Oscar stole the new cuttlefish and ate about a third.

I cant find a huge amount online and i dont trust yahoo answers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry cant help im not sure! I wouldnt trust yahoo either..maybe ring your vet and ask..


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> sorry cant help im not sure! I wouldnt trust yahoo either..maybe ring your vet and ask..


Im waiting for them to phone me back


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Should be fine, it's almost pure calcium and not much else - the dried remains of a cuttlefish's "beak". They are washed up in their hundreds on the beach here, and my dog grew up chewing them - though admittedly the ones in Spring that usually have a few bits of decomposing flesh attached.... ewwwww.

My neighbour gathers them for his budgie aviary, rinses them in the bath, dries them out again and gives them to his birds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Im waiting for them to phone me back


hehe! well i did think it was abit strange that you asked the forum! :001_tt2:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Can't imagine they could be harmless! Are they the same as the cuttlefish you give to birds?


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

We live on the edge of a tidal river and the dogs sometimes eat washed up cuttlefish,they've always been fine


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Should be fine, it's almost pure calcium and not much else - the dried remains of a cuttlefish's "beak". They are washed up in their hundreds on the beach here, and my dog grew up chewing them - though admittedly the ones in Spring that usually have a few bits of decomposing flesh attached.... ewwwww.
> 
> My neighbour gathers them for his budgie aviary, rinses them in the bath, dries them out again and gives them to his birds.


Do you think there would be digestive issues? Im worried about blockages.


Double trouble said:


> Can't imagine they could be harmless! Are they the same as the cuttlefish you give to birds?


Yes, exactly the same.

Vet doesnt know, so is ringing a collegue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

I would think they would be fine to ingest, but I would worry about the sharp edges going down the throat


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I would think they would be fine to ingest, but I would worry about the sharp edges going down the throat


He had a good crunch. He had the whole thing and i grabbed it, the end just snapped off in his mouth and he munched it up. He's not a gulper.

Vet says its not toxic, but might give him the runs, or make him sick.

Its nice to know he's not the first silly dog.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Are cuttlefish safe for dogs to eat?
> 
> I was cleaning my land snails out, and Oscar stole the new cuttlefish and ate about a third.
> 
> I cant find a huge amount online and i dont trust yahoo answers.


I think it would be ok, it contains calcium and if bird can eat it then I dont see how it can harm dogs, but your vet will advice you better. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

